# Wizard Tutorial



## Shai (25. Nov 2008)

Hi

möchte gern n Assistenten progen. kann mir jemand n gutes Wizardtutorial nennen? vorzugsweise auf deutsch, aber auch englisch geht solange es nicht hochgestochene Beispiele sind (ist ja eigentlich vorraussetzung für n tutorial  )

lg shai


----------



## Quaxli (25. Nov 2008)

Was soll er denn können, der Assistent?
Kaffe kochen, Steno, Post sortieren?


----------



## André Uhres (25. Nov 2008)

Google "java wizard tutorial" -> http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/GUI/swing/wizard/


----------



## GilbertGrape (25. Nov 2008)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kaffe kochen, Steno, Post sortieren?



Au ja


----------



## Shai (25. Nov 2008)

och nicht all zuviel. soweit ich das mitbekommen habe die standarddinge.
pages die er durchgehen soll sind:

1. Seite : eine checkboxabfrage
2. Seite : ein paar dropdown menüs
3. Seite : Jfilechooser
4. Seite : Fertig stellen 

mal so ganz grob

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe speichert er das ja irgendwie in einer map und am ende kann ich die auswertung der daten machen. so sachen wie "zurück" und "weiter" soll er halt können + grau machen falls er nicht die benötigten daten angegeben hat oder sowas in der art halt.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Nov 2008)

Schau dir mal zB den JFace Wizard an. Ist zwar SWT, aber daran sieht man wie die Sache ungefähr aussehen sollte.


----------



## Shai (25. Nov 2008)

ich find das tutorial das mir andre gegeben hat nicht schlecht bis hierhin. das einzigste was mir bei dem tutorial so im ersten moment fehlt ist dass nicht angegeben wird welche imports ich machen muss.. was wären denn die Imports für 


```
public class Wizard {

    private WizardModel wizardModel;
    private WizardController wizardController;

    private JDialog Wizard;
        
    private JPanel cardPanel;
    private CardLayout cardLayout;
            
    private JButton backButton;
    private JButton nextButton;
    private JButton cancelButton;
    
    private int returnCode;

    public Wizard(Frame owner) {

        wizardModel = new WizardModel();
        Wizard = new JDialog(owner);  
        wizardController = new WizardController(this);  
                 
        initComponents();
    }
}
```

?


----------



## Shai (25. Nov 2008)

sehe grad unten auf der seite gibts den source code 

thx nochmals!


----------



## Shai (25. Nov 2008)

ach verdammt.. .das tutorial bricht ja mittendrin ab... 
Von Wizardmodel und Wizardcontroller wird gar nichts erzählt.. Jemand vielleicht n tutorial was vollständiger ist? ^^


----------



## Shai (25. Nov 2008)

kann mir jemand in einfachen worten sagen was beans sind und was der PropertyChangeListener damit zu tun hat?


----------



## Verjigorm (25. Nov 2008)

Benutz ein Cardlayout und ein paar Buttons und schon hastes


----------



## FArt (25. Nov 2008)

Shai hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann mir jemand in einfachen worten sagen was beans sind und was der PropertyChangeListener damit zu tun hat?



Bevor man dir jeden Furz erklären muss könntest du ja mal ein wenig Eigeninitiative zeigen und selber ein wenig lesen und suchen.

Die Tutorials von SUN sind klasse, da sind auch Beans erklärt.


----------



## Shai (25. Nov 2008)

*nick*


----------

